# Uploading photos



## Hogwildz (Jun 8, 2012)

Vent time............
The new forum is either not satellite internet user friendly for uploading photos, or I just don't know. I have had nothing but problems with uploading photos with 90% "error" failure rate. This really blows!
That is all.................


----------



## webbie (Jun 9, 2012)

Hmm...I can check into that! It is certainly friendly in all the regular ways!

Does it throw an error screen? It may be a "timeout" which I can change......


----------



## webbie (Jun 9, 2012)

Before I turn this in for tech support:

What browser? Have you tried different browsers? Do you have more than one computer? Tried others?

Just trying to ID the problem as close as possible.


----------



## begreen (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm wondering if this is a latency issue or a slow upload timeout? Hog, try uploading a really tiny image file, like say 2K in size and see if that works. I've read that upload speed to satellite can be really poor, like a tenth the download speed or worse. You might want to try a test at http://www.speedtest.net/ to see what you've got.

(FYI, other non-XF sites have seen this issue too.)

http://www.phpfox.com/forum/general-support-and-questions-75/photo-uploading-never-finishes/page_2/


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 9, 2012)

There is a leak at the nuke blocking the sat signal.


----------



## fossil (Jun 9, 2012)

You don't have enough tattoos...there's a minimum ink-covered surface area required for access approval.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 9, 2012)

I think that must be waved for pics of dogs, cats and sheds.


----------



## fossil (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah, must be.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jun 10, 2012)

webbie said:


> Before I turn this in for tech support:
> 
> What browser? Have you tried different browsers? Do you have more than one computer? Tried others?
> 
> Just trying to ID the problem as close as possible.


 
Yes  it gives an error window that pops up. I am using Firefox 13.0
Never had the problem with the old forum.
Happens whether I try to upload one, or several.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jun 10, 2012)

Here is a print screen of the error


----------



## Hogwildz (Jun 10, 2012)

file size is 97.1 kb
Gave me the error, but I clicked thumbnail and it loaded. Tried that before with no luck.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jun 10, 2012)

same issue with Google Chrome


----------



## webbie (Jun 10, 2012)

Hogwildz said:


> same issue with Google Chrome


 
But both times it actually uploaded???

Does the file seem to take a long time to upload, given it's small size?


----------



## begreen (Jun 10, 2012)

Hogwildz said:


> file size is 97.1 kb
> Gave me the error, but I clicked thumbnail and it loaded. Tried that before with no luck.


 
I don't think this is the browser. That image may be too large for a test. Try something a tenth that file size.

Did you try the speed test? That will tell you your upload speed. If it's ridiculously low then that is likely the issue. FWIW, a friend of mine living up north in the boonies was going to sign up with WildBlue but his neighbors were having so many issues that he ended up going with Verizon's 3G. That seems to be working pretty reliably for them. They don't have WildBlue Excede service up there and they reported upload was 256k at best.

One thing you might have closely checked is the sat dish alignment. If not good you will notice it with slow uploads first.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jun 10, 2012)

I upload photos to salvage sites I use for work with the pics being in the 40-102 kb range with no problems.
The bar goes to 100 instantly, then a pause 10-15 seconds, then the error screen.
Speed test results: 1.7Mps d/l / .08Mps u/l

Just tried to upload a 21.7 kb file, no go


----------



## Hogwildz (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok, just tested on testmy.net 2x, fairly consistent





 Download :: 1.5 Mbps 194 kB/s     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Upload ::  118 Kbps 15 kB/s
Not the greatest, but for satellite it is about what I have been getting since getting satellite in 2006. I never had any issues uploading pics in the old version of the forums.


----------



## webbie (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah, as you know that .08 MPS is too slow for just about anything!

The old forum did not use a flash uploader and some other newer conventions which this one does.....so it makes sense that it worked there. 

Just for fun, have you tried turning off the rich text editor? It's worth a shot - you do that in your prefs.


----------



## begreen (Jun 10, 2012)

Might be worth asking the XF folks if there is a buffer timeout limit on upload that can be extended. In the meantime hog, you can email me any picture you want posted. Include the thread url so that I get it to the right one.


----------



## webbie (Jun 10, 2012)

I tried some hints from the XF people - try it now, with a smaller file first.
Let me know.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jun 10, 2012)

Nope tried a small one at 28.1 no go. Turned off rich text editor.  Sill no go. I don't get while it works once in a while, and not other(most) the time. 118 KBPs should be plenty


----------



## webbie (Jun 11, 2012)

Bummer - try the other crazy stuff like resetting the satellite router - and any other router in-between.

Other than that, I am at an impasse - but will keep trying over at tech support.


----------



## begreen (Jun 11, 2012)

Good thought. Unplug (not just switch off) the sat router for a minute and the local router too if you have an additional router connected. Also, if there is an in between router, maybe try connecting directly to the sat router to see if that fixes the issue?


----------



## Hogwildz (Jun 11, 2012)

No sat router, sat modem with lynksys router between it and the comp. I unplugged both, booted up modem, then router, no change. Actually tried that before I started bitching.
Strange thing is, when I click to upload, the bar goes to 100%, but never loads the photo and then that error window pops up. Wonder why the meter goes to 100%, but the photo never loads?


----------



## Jags (Jun 14, 2012)

Hogz - are your running Win7?
And Craig, can you either confirm or deny that the popup box, when it errors out is from the forum software.  I only ask, because the pop looks like it could be from either windowz or the forum.  Knowing where it comes from will be half the battle.


----------



## webbie (Jun 14, 2012)

That is a forum error. The strange thing is that I set the timeouts to not get in the way. 

But it's possible that the satellite "up" connections breaks all kinds of rules as to the handshaking.


----------



## begreen (Jun 14, 2012)

Was the hearth.com server location or provider changed with the move to XF? I'm wondering if a traceroute on a ping to the hearth.com picture server to see what is up. For a while comcast had my uploads and downloads going all around the country before hitting the main internet pipes. Getting them to a local server connected to the backbone made a very nice improvement.


----------



## webbie (Jun 14, 2012)

Same box, same IP.
Pics are just inside a directory on the same server......

Hog, here is another thing to try if you have yet done this type of thing.....

There is a place in your computer where you set the DNS lookups. There is also one in your router, which is often the default.

Make sure the first two are googles dns

8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4

After that, use one that your satellite provider mentions or another public DNS:
http://pcsupport.about.com/od/tipstricks/a/free-public-dns-servers.htm


----------



## webbie (Jun 15, 2012)

Hog, if the problem still exists after all the DNS an resetting - let me know.  I think I have a way for you to try uploading without the "flash" uploaded - who knows, maybe that will solve things?


----------

